# How do you pick a style?



## euphoric (Oct 1, 2016)

How do you pick which style you want to study/learn?

The available schools near me offer Kempo, MMA, Krav Maga, Kung Fu, and Tae Kwon Do. I am not really interested in MMA, Krav Maga, or Tae Kwon Do. I guess it's between Kempo and Kung Fu. I just don't really know how to pick the right style...

Any advice would be appreciated ..
Thank you


----------



## marques (Oct 1, 2016)

Try. A (free) trial class at least. Meet the instructor and the people there. It will worth the time and support your choice.

+Practical factors: timetable compatible? Price affordable? Distance to home (may become more relevant in the long term)?

You also can try the ones you think you don't like. Don't judge by the name. Not all 'Johns' are the same...


----------



## frank raud (Oct 1, 2016)

Pretty much what Marques said. Check out the schools. An excellent instructor who inspires greatness in his/her students is more important than a lousy instructor in a popular system. There's a wide range of styles under the kung fu umbrella(kempo as well).


----------



## Midnight-shadow (Oct 1, 2016)

Definitely go to a class of each before you make a final decision, as there is so much variety when it comes to Kung Fu with so many different styles available.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 1, 2016)

euphoric said:


> How do you pick which style you want to study/learn?
> 
> The available schools near me offer Kempo, MMA, Krav Maga, Kung Fu, and Tae Kwon Do. I am not really interested in MMA, Krav Maga, or Tae Kwon Do. I guess it's between Kempo and Kung Fu. I just don't really know how to pick the right style...
> 
> ...


The general tenor of what most of us will respond with will be the same. The instructor/school matters much more than the style.

Here's my advice. First, decide why you want to take classes. This might seem intuitive, but if you don't know, then you may pick something that looks exciting but will disappoint you by not providing what you're looking for. For instance, if you want to compete, ask about competition when you visit. If you want self-defense, ask how they train the art to be functional for self-defense. How they answer those questions won't tell you if it's right for you, but it can tell you if it's wrong. (For instance, if you came to my program and asked about competition, I'd tell you there's no real competition in our art, because we focus on direct application to self-defense. You'd then want to go look for another school.)

Now that you know what you're looking for, go visit at least three schools. Watch classes (I'm not a fan of schools that won't let prospective students watch - there's a legitimate place for that approach, as some of the koryu adherents can probably explain, but it's not a good fit for most students). You want to see some mid-range students (ask about the ranks at that school if you're not sure) and see that they appear competent. Pay attention to how the instructor teaches (make sure you're watching classes taught by the instructor you're likely to train under, since some schools have more than one instructor).

The reason I recommend watching classes at three schools is fairly simple. You don't want to make a decision based on a single school. If you go to one and it looks great, you may go to the next and decide it's better. So, don't sign up for the first one you go to (at least, not until after you visit two more). Why three? There's a small chance you will see two bad instructors. If one is awful and the other is nearly competent, the nearly competent one will seem good by comparison. With a third, you reduce the chance of that "nearly competent" instructor seeming good.

Now that you've chosen a school, it's time to take a few classes (or, at least one). Many schools will allow you to take a first class without registering for a month/quarter/year. Some will charge for that single class, while others will be free. Don't judge the school based upon whether the first class is free or not - there are some reasons (other than being greedy) why some folks choose not to offer free classes. If you like the first class okay, sign up for a month. If you don't get any bad vibes within a month, you've likely found your home for now.


----------



## Buka (Oct 1, 2016)

There's two schools of thought on this -

You could go watch classes for a week in one, then go watches classes for a week in the other. Do that and you'll _just know_ what you'll like more. You'll probably be spending a good amount of time in any dojo you choose, couple weeks of watching isn't much, easy investment.

The other school of thought is - eeny, meeny, miny mo.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Oct 1, 2016)

euphoric said:


> I just don't really know how to


You can ask the following questions:

Does this MA system have

- speed training?
- power training?
- defense and counter training?
- combo training?

Also does this MA system have methods for

- "develop" a skill?
- "test" a skill?
- "polish" a skill?
- "enhance" a skill?


----------



## donald1 (Oct 1, 2016)

try them out if you wish.
think about what they have to offer.
theres 4 questions you can ask yourself
- which school do I like the most?
- which locations is most convenient for me?
- which school fits best in my budget?
- which ones best fits my schedule?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 1, 2016)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> You can ask the following questions:
> 
> Does this MA system have
> 
> ...


Those questions only work if the instructor shares your vocabulary for those terms. If someone asked me if I have "combo training", I'd ask what they mean, because I can think of at least three definitions for it, and the answer to one would be "no". As for power training, again, that depends what they mean. We do very little that is focused just on power, because we don't depend upon power strikes. And if someone asked me if we have specific methods for developing, testing, polishing, and enhancing, I'm starting to wonder if the prospect is actually wanting to train, because those are very specific expectations, and the approaches will vary so wildly that the questions really don't have much meaning to me.


----------



## JR 137 (Oct 1, 2016)

You can listen to most of the advice given above, or you could be woman who called the dojo I train at a few months ago (I happened to be near the phone when it rang while my teacher was teaching)...

Not a very pleasant tone of voice from the caller from the get go.  

Me: Karate school name, can I help you?
Caller: I want to sign my kid up.
Me: The gentleman who handles all of that is teaching right now; can I take a message or answer any questions?
Caller: I just want my kid to do karate.  How do I sign him up?
Me: You can come to any class to watch and see if it's a good fit for him...
Caller, cutting me off: I don't want to watch, I just want him to take karate.  How do I get him there?
Me (thinking you and him get in the car and drive him here, but being polite): I don't understand the question.
Caller (louder and ruder): How do I sign my 4 year old son up for karate!!??
Me: Sorry, the youngest students we accept are 6 years old.
Caller:  That answers my question!

Hung up on me.

I told my teacher about the call.  He chuckled and said "I get a lot of those."

Don't be that person.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Oct 1, 2016)

gpseymour said:


> Those questions only work if the instructor shares your vocabulary for those terms. If someone asked me if I have "combo training", I'd ask what they mean, because I can think of at least three definitions for it, and the answer to one would be "no". As for power training, again, that depends what they mean. We do very little that is focused just on power, because we don't depend upon power strikes. And if someone asked me if we have specific methods for developing, testing, polishing, and enhancing, I'm starting to wonder if the prospect is actually wanting to train, because those are very specific expectations, and the approaches will vary so wildly that the questions really don't have much meaning to me.


To pick up a style is not an easy task. It's better to know what you are looking for ahead of time. There is a good reason that you want to pick up MIT over Liberty Hill College.

The question is how will you know this if you are just a beginner? This is why you will need to do your "homework".

The "combo" training is to use move 1 to set up move 2. A simple example is to start with a groin kick, when your opponent drops his arm to block your kick, you punch on his face. The combo training just mean that you don't just stay on simple offense and simple defense, your training will go beyond that.

The "power" training can be as simple as to use the ending of your previous punch to help you to start your next punch. In other words, power training usually require your body to move from one extreme to another extreme. It will require to execute "pulling back" and "sending out" 2 forces in opposite directions at the same time.

The "speed" training can be as simple as to jump up in the air, throw 3 punches before your feet land back on the ground again.

Develop - how to develop a good side kick?
Test - how to test your side kick that can work against your opponent? What's your successful/failure ratio?
Polish - how to make your side kick perfect?
Enhance - how to make your side kick stronger?

Most of the MA systems may have some training and miss other training. for example,

- Preying mantis system is strong in combo training and speed training but weak in power training.
- Baji system is strong in power training but weak in speed training and combo training.
- ...


----------



## Langenschwert (Oct 1, 2016)

Here's a thing. Why do you want to do martial arts? What do you want to get out of it? The best style and teacher for you might not be on your list. Where are you located, roughly? Forum members might have contacts there that might be useful that a cursory google search might not generate. Unless you're from a very small town, there are likely even more schools that you haven't noticed.


----------



## KangTsai (Oct 2, 2016)

Go to both places and decide. The actual style is pretty little when it comes to learning it.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 2, 2016)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> To pick up a style is not an easy task. It's better to know what you are looking for ahead of time. There is a good reason that you want to pick up MIT over Liberty Hill College.
> 
> The question is how will you know this if you are just a beginner? This is why you will need to do your "homework".
> 
> ...


I would assert that those questions mean less to a beginner than they do to the instructor being asked. For a beginner, I believe finding an interesting school that appears to fit their overall need is the right way to start. After some training, they are better equipped to determine if the school is the right one - and to pick another if it's not.

And some of your questions wouldn't apply to every person. Someone interested in competition (not defense) might not care about the power of strikes, since some competitions only care about the strike making contact, rather than the effectiveness of the strike. Some folks might not care whether it works on an opponent, at all, if they are simply looking for something to help them develop discipline and fitness (both of which can be done without ever facing an opponent).


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 2, 2016)

JR 137 said:


> You can listen to most of the advice given above, or you could be woman who called the dojo I train at a few months ago (I happened to be near the phone when it rang while my teacher was teaching)...
> 
> Not a very pleasant tone of voice from the caller from the get go.
> 
> ...


About halfway through that call, I'd refer them to another school. With kids, you have to deal with their parents, and I would choose not to deal with someone who treats me that way on initial contact. I have better things to do with my time.


----------



## JR 137 (Oct 2, 2016)

gpseymour said:


> About halfway through that call, I'd refer them to another school. With kids, you have to deal with their parents, and I would choose not to deal with someone who treats me that way on initial contact. I have better things to do with my time.



Come to think of it, we don't have any parents like that at our dojo.  In my almost 2 years there, I haven't seen any negativity.  Our parents are a pretty good part of the dojo.  They help out with things just as much as the adult students.

We have a dojo cleaning night 4-5 times a year, and they come in and clean with us.  We have an annual beach training followed by a picnic, and they help getting everything ready.  Same thing with our holiday party and one or two other events we hold.

I think I just made our dojo sound like a social club. We're just very tight knit and my teacher (and our organization) wants to have a strong family feel to the dojo.  These events aren't anything elaborate, they're just us getting together.  We all know each others' families (spouses and children) that don't train. This was missing from my previous dojo, and it makes quite a difference.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 2, 2016)

JR 137 said:


> Come to think of it, we don't have any parents like that at our dojo.  In my almost 2 years there, I haven't seen any negativity.  Our parents are a pretty good part of the dojo.  They help out with things just as much as the adult students.
> 
> We have a dojo cleaning night 4-5 times a year, and they come in and clean with us.  We have an annual beach training followed by a picnic, and they help getting everything ready.  Same thing with our holiday party and one or two other events we hold.
> 
> I think I just made our dojo sound like a social club. We're just very tight knit and my teacher (and our organization) wants to have a strong family feel to the dojo.  These events aren't anything elaborate, they're just us getting together.  We all know each others' families (spouses and children) that don't train. This was missing from my previous dojo, and it makes quite a difference.


To me, the best dojos are part social club. It's part of what I like about training. And what you post is why I wouldn't want that parent from the call - she would be a poor addition to those activities. Better to have the good parents you currently have.


----------



## pgsmith (Oct 3, 2016)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> To pick up a style is not an easy task. It's better to know what you are looking for ahead of time. There is a good reason that you want to pick up MIT over Liberty Hill College.



  I'm sorry, but that is incorrect in my experience. Picking up a style is very simple. Continuing in said style until you get good at it is not an easy task. The hardest thing about learning any martial art is going to the dojo regularly. Therefore, the most vital part is finding a dojo that makes it easiest for you to attend it regularly for the next couple of decades. Doesn't matter one bit how great of a martial art it is if you stop going.

  My advice to this is always to visit as many dojo as are accessible in your area, then begin going to the one that you enjoyed the most. After training for a while, you may decide that it doesn't suit you, then you can try the next on your list, or re-visit them all. For the vast majority of people, enjoying your training enough to continue is much more important than exactly what art you're training in.


----------



## wingchun100 (Oct 3, 2016)

euphoric said:


> How do you pick which style you want to study/learn?
> 
> The available schools near me offer Kempo, MMA, Krav Maga, Kung Fu, and Tae Kwon Do. I am not really interested in MMA, Krav Maga, or Tae Kwon Do. I guess it's between Kempo and Kung Fu. I just don't really know how to pick the right style...
> 
> ...


 
Go with your gut. Only you can tell which style feels more "fun" or more of a "fit" for you.


----------



## Deleted member 34973 (Oct 3, 2016)

All great advice. The only thing I would add is, watch more than one class. If you are able to, watch for a month. 

I stepped onto my first floor after observing the class and instructor for 3 months. This I did at two different schools. One was TKD.. the other was Shudokan Karate. I eventually went with karate for several reasons but mainly due to the fact that the Shudokan instructor was a better teacher.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Oct 3, 2016)

pgsmith said:


> Picking up a style is very simple.


I can only speak from my personal experience. After I have developed my MA foundation from the long fist system in my high school years (I was no longer a beginner), I decided to cross train another CMA system. I had 3 recommendation letters from friends for the following 3 different famous CMA teachers.

1. Shuai Chiao (Chinese wrestling) - Chang Tung Sheng
2. Baji (power generation) - Liu Yun-Qiao
3. Zimenquan (speed generation and pressure points attack) - Xiong Jian Xun.

All these 3 teachers were among the "top 7 best CMA masters in Taiwan" at that time period. If I selected one teacher, the other 2 teachers would reject me (Chinese old fashion way of thinking). Since I could only make one correct decision. That decision was never easy for me. One day, GM Chang who knew that I had 2 more recommendation letters for the other 2 CMA teachers. He asked me, "Have you seen Liu Yun-Qiao yet?" I took out that recommendation letter and tore it apart right in front of his face. I could then see a big smile on that old man's face.

I assume in the modern time, people don't have the same problem as I had before.


----------



## marques (Oct 3, 2016)

pgsmith said:


> For the vast majority of people, enjoying your training enough to continue is much more important than exactly what art you're training in.


Yes, for the vast majority. The (more) beginners have a long(er) way to go, but also much more options. I also say to others 'try' the most convenient regardless the name they put on what they do. For myself is not so simple. I just want to keep my skills (if not improve), training in a good enough club.

Today's trial class was Kickboxing. I am happy with the instructor, facilities, people there, price... But they don't allow low kicks. I felt like swimming with one arm.  Surely I can develop high kicks there (and recede low kicks...). But for a practical use (self-defence - my focus), it exposes me to sweeps, grabs and groin attacks... So it can be part of my training, but I still hope to find where I can apply most of my resources (self-defence oriented). Which is not easy*, and I am only thinking in striking, now.

*More sheep than people over here. It may explain some of my difficulty.


----------



## drop bear (Oct 3, 2016)

marques said:


> Yes, for the vast majority. The (more) beginners have a long(er) way to go, but also much more options. I also say to others 'try' the most convenient regardless the name they put on what they do. For myself is not so simple. I just want to keep my skills (if not improve), training in a good enough club.
> 
> Today's trial class was Kickboxing. I am happy with the instructor, facilities, people there, price... But they don't allow low kicks. I felt like swimming with one arm.  Surely I can develop high kicks there (and recede low kicks...). But for a practical use (self-defence - my focus), it exposes me to sweeps, grabs and groin attacks... So it can be part of my training, but I still hope to find where I can apply most of my resources (self-defence oriented). Which is not easy*, and I am only thinking in striking, now.
> 
> *More sheep than people over here. It may explain some of my difficulty.



You become a better low kicker if you train high kicks.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 3, 2016)

drop bear said:


> You become a better low kicker if you train high kicks.


I'd tend to agree with this, especially if you have the ability to kick high already (flexibility, etc.) so you don't have to spend a lot of time developing it. Your kicks will get faster, and low kicks will be easier to mask. And high kicks demand a lot more from your balance, which gives you a better base for kicking low.

I think I need to go back and work on my kicks now. Damn you, Drop Bear!


----------



## drop bear (Oct 3, 2016)

gpseymour said:


> I'd tend to agree with this, especially if you have the ability to kick high already (flexibility, etc.) so you don't have to spend a lot of time developing it. Your kicks will get faster, and low kicks will be easier to mask. And high kicks demand a lot more from your balance, which gives you a better base for kicking low.
> 
> I think I need to go back and work on my kicks now. Damn you, Drop Bear!



Man I became a head kicker at 40.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 3, 2016)

drop bear said:


> Man I became a head kicker at 40.


Now I dislike you.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Oct 4, 2016)

well Go to A Martial Arts Near you and Try on which one you like see if it fits ya perfectly you might like it like me I choose american kenpo karate because it fits me and I've been doing it for 3 years im a green belt going on my 3rd brown belt and i also hep teach kids and i love it


----------



## marques (Oct 5, 2016)

drop bear said:


> You become a better low kicker if you train high kicks.


I put it in my mind, for motivation if nothing else.  I will continue going there because I liked the people there and the way they train. Let's see how long I keep going...


----------



## lklawson (Oct 5, 2016)

euphoric said:


> How do you pick which style you want to study/learn?
> 
> The available schools near me offer Kempo, MMA, Krav Maga, Kung Fu, and Tae Kwon Do. I am not really interested in MMA, Krav Maga, or Tae Kwon Do. I guess it's between Kempo and Kung Fu. I just don't really know how to pick the right style...
> 
> ...


Read this:
The Newbie Guide to Martial Arts Training (ver 2.6) - by Jeff Pipkins


----------



## HW1 (Oct 5, 2016)

euphoric said:


> How do you pick which style you want to study/learn?
> 
> The available schools near me offer Kempo, MMA, Krav Maga, Kung Fu, and Tae Kwon Do. I am not really interested in MMA, Krav Maga, or Tae Kwon Do. I guess it's between Kempo and Kung Fu. I just don't really know how to pick the right style...
> 
> ...



I've done both and from my experience, Kung Fu is concept based and Kempo is technique based. This information could help you decide if you factor in what's the best way that you learn, working with concepts or technique memorization. Good luck.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Oct 6, 2016)

HW1 said:


> I've done both and from my experience, Kung Fu is concept based and Kempo is technique based. This information could help you decide if you factor in what's the best way that you learn, working with concepts or technique memorization. Good luck.



Would you mind expanding on that a little?


----------



## HW1 (Oct 6, 2016)

oftheherd1 said:


> Would you mind expanding on that a little?



I'll do my best but understand my examples will be very limited and simplified.

In Kenpo, you memorize consecutive movements called TECHNIQUE strings. Each technique string has a specific name. So when you're fed an attack, say a straight punch, you are asked to perform a specific technique that you have memorized. The teacher says "Show me 'Delayed Blade (or Sword)' and you do it to the attacker. You build up on this until you have a huge library of techniques in your head for every possible attack.

In Kung Fu (I've done Wing Chun and Choy Lay Fut) you're given the ingredients and you build your own recipe. You are shown different ways to parry, block, or check an attack but it's not picky on what you use. If the CONCEPT is to redirect the oncoming attack, it doesn't matter how you do it, as long as you accomplish the concept of redirecting.

So, if you're the kind of person that learns better by memorizing information given to you verbatim then Kenpo is better. If you're the creative type and like to come up with your own different methods based on body movement concepts explained, Kung Fu.

Hope that helps. Feel free to ask more questions and I will answer them if I can. This information is from MY experience with both arts so some people may disagree and that's OK.


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 6, 2016)

It also depends a lot on the specific brand and lineage of Kenpo.  There are a number of systems that go by that moniker.  Some are very closely related and very similar, some are completely different and the use of the same word in the name is just coincidence.

Also, many different systems of kung fu, their methods and stylistically can be very different.

So if you know the specific method of Kenpo or Kung fu that would help.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Oct 7, 2016)

HW1 said:


> I'll do my best but understand my examples will be very limited and simplified.
> 
> In Kenpo, you memorize consecutive movements called TECHNIQUE strings. Each technique string has a specific name. So when you're fed an attack, say a straight punch, you are asked to perform a specific technique that you have memorized. The teacher says "Show me 'Delayed Blade (or Sword)' and you do it to the attacker. You build up on this until you have a huge library of techniques in your head for every possible attack.
> 
> ...



Thanks.  I think I understand better now what you were trying to say.  The Hapkido I learned was something of a blend.  We were taught techniques for defense against grabs, strikes, kicks, anywhere on our body.  It was up to us to decide, or more properly, our brain to immediately choose, one that seemed appropriate to the attack.  Each technique was intended to be learned to a proficiency such that a string was not needed.  But as one grows more proficient, one begins to recognize what may be done if a technique doesn't work as planned.

Again, thanks for your explanation.


----------



## Midnight-shadow (Oct 8, 2016)

HW1 said:


> I'll do my best but understand my examples will be very limited and simplified.
> 
> In Kenpo, you memorize consecutive movements called TECHNIQUE strings. Each technique string has a specific name. So when you're fed an attack, say a straight punch, you are asked to perform a specific technique that you have memorized. The teacher says "Show me 'Delayed Blade (or Sword)' and you do it to the attacker. You build up on this until you have a huge library of techniques in your head for every possible attack.
> 
> ...



That's very interesting, and definitely plays to some people's strengths than others. In the style I practice we do have a few combos of techniques but we don't go as far as to name them and we are always free to pick'n'mix them. I personally prefer the flexibility of that as well as the versatility compared to being held to very specific combos, but I can see the advantage of having a bank of combos ready that you practiced to the point of complete muscle memory.


----------



## euphoric (Oct 11, 2016)

Thanks to everyone who replied. I will definitely check out schools near me and go for free weekly trials to see which one will be the best for me.
Thanks again!


----------



## wingchun100 (Oct 11, 2016)

We would like to hear the results.


----------



## euphoric (Jun 22, 2021)

wingchun100 said:


> We would like to hear the results.


I decided last year to start, but covid19 started, so the schools closed, and I didn't feel comfortable over zoom doing online classes.  I don't really think it's something you can learn online, especially as a beginner.. Basically, I went to 3 schools that were close to my home, (within 10-15 miles) and I took the advice many of you gave me. I did look at reviews online, but i wanted to see the school, and meet the instructor for myself to get a better idea of the school, the instructor, and the environment. So now I have to make the decision about which one I liked the most, and follow my intuition. Thank you guys for the advice, I will most likely be starting Kempo soon that's the one I enjoyed the most.. I will keep you up to date..


----------



## euphoric (Nov 16, 2021)

euphoric said:


> I decided last year to start, but covid19 started, so the schools closed, and I didn't feel comfortable over zoom doing online classes.  I don't really think it's something you can learn online, especially as a beginner.. Basically, I went to 3 schools that were close to my home, (within 10-15 miles) and I took the advice many of you gave me. I did look at reviews online, but i wanted to see the school, and meet the instructor for myself to get a better idea of the school, the instructor, and the environment. So now I have to make the decision about which one I liked the most, and follow my intuition. Thank you guys for the advice, I will most likely be starting Kempo soon that's the one I enjoyed the most.. I will keep you up to date..



sorry I have been away guys, and I didn't reply back.....I had picked a style and I was ready to start, but had an accident occurred and I'm barely walking , doing physical therapy, so I don't think I'll ever be able to learn ...but thank you for your advice..


----------



## caped crusader (Nov 16, 2021)

at one time i only cared if it was a traditionell style now i don´t give a ****. Only thing i care about is it works.

Side note: physical fitness is just as important as the style.. in my opinion.


----------



## Instructor (Nov 16, 2021)

euphoric said:


> sorry I have been away guys, and I didn't reply back.....I had picked a style and I was ready to start, but had an accident occurred and I'm barely walking , doing physical therapy, so I don't think I'll ever be able to learn ...but thank you for your advice..


Get well soon..


----------



## euphoric (Nov 16, 2021)

Instructor said:


> Get well soon..


I hope so ...thank you! it's been tough dealing with the doctors i dont wish it on anyone..


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 16, 2021)

Don't pick a style. Pick an instructor.


----------



## Holmejr (Nov 16, 2021)

Well, I wouldn’t make it to complicated. Just check out each level (beginning, intermediate, advanced), take part in free lesson program. Hopefully the head instructor will ask pertinent questions. Go with your instincts. Be careful of long term contracts. Enjoy the journey.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Nov 16, 2021)

euphoric said:


> sorry I have been away guys, and I didn't reply back.....I had picked a style and I was ready to start, but had an accident occurred and I'm barely walking , doing physical therapy, so I don't think I'll ever be able to learn ...but thank you for your advice..


Sorry to hear that. I hope you're able to get back to full functionality.


----------



## euphoric (Nov 16, 2021)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Don't pick a style. Pick an instructor.


that is true too. you have to respect and connect with the person


----------



## mjw1 (Nov 23, 2021)

See if you can get the instructors to fight then pick the winner??


----------

